

Dolphin HD browser for Android is swimmingly good - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/reviews/2011/01/hands-on-dolphin-hd-browser-for-android-is-swimmingly-good.ars

======
beastman82
FYI - I just uninstalled Dolphin last weekend because I couldn't figure out
how to stop it from opening a new tab every time it launched.

~~~
aw3c2
You mean open its homepage? It never opened a new tab in addition to that (but
I would love to disable that phoning home...).

------
mike-cardwell
I've used Dolphin on my Android G1 running version 1.6 since they announced
the flaw in the standard browser that allows websites to read your SD card.
I'm assuming the default browser on my phone is still vulnerable to that and
will be for some time to come.

------
pmsaue0
I've found opera-mini to be faster and just as good/better

albeit without gestures

~~~
nodata
But opera mini is HUGE.

------
grandalf
I tried it and found it to be extremely over-hyped.

------
jawee
I love Opera Mobile.. the interface is much simpler, the text zooming/wrapping
features work nice.. and I still get my tabs.

------
apgwoz
This works really well on a rooted nook color too. Much better than the stock
browser that comes bundled.

------
btipling
I like the gestures. Works well on the Galaxy Tab.

------
drivebyacct2
The Dolphin Browser Mini is fantastic as well. While it doesn't have the HD's
plugin system, it includes several of the popular ones in the quickly-accessed
Toolbox.

Personally I find the HD version a bit gaudy and slow... which is why I prefer
the Mini on my memory starved, dated but trusty Droid.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I liked Mini, but switched to Miren. Something about using a random Chinese
browser on my handheld computer makes me feel like I'm in a William Gibson
novel. Though it's less exciting now the name and description in the market
are English. Also it's pretty fast and featureful too.

~~~
johnyzee
Appropriately, the photo for this story is from (the filmatization of) a
Gibson novel.

------
bloodbought
I discovered Miren Browser a couple of days ago and it does a phenomenal job.
Faster load times than Dolphin Mini and iOS-like copy & paste.

One caveat is it's developed in China, so my latent racism is telling me it's
also doing a phenomenal job of phoning home my private data.

~~~
endtime
I'm not sure that's racist - presumably you wouldn't feel the same way about
something developed in Taiwan, or by ethnic Chinese living in California.

~~~
bloodbought
You are correct, endtime. I said latent racism but meant overt fear. :-)

